# Doggie Bday cake



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

OMG fenway's birthday is this month! I want to make him a cake that will be yummy for him. I know I have seen a recipe for a doggie friendly cake either here or somewhere...can anyone direct me?
I did a search but it turned up cookie/biscuit recipes.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I have a doggie cookbook my grandson gave Sassy. Here is a recipe for:

7. Cool before serving. </span>


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

wow, a doggie cook book...were did he find that at? I would love to have 1...

~Elizabeth, Sugar, & Cosmo


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> wow, a doggie cook book...were did he find that at? I would love to have 1...
> 
> ~Elizabeth, Sugar, & Cosmo[/B]


Elizabeth, I think they found the cookbook at Cracker Barrel. The name of the book is _*Real Food for Dogs*_. It has 50 Vet-Approved recipes to please the Canine Gastronome. By: Arden Moore


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

thanks, I will have to check that out!









~Elizabeth, Sugar, & Cosmo


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> thanks, I will have to check that out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be a nice thing to put on your secret Santa list if you participate in the second round.


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

thats a great idea..but i was kinda late getting in on the secret santa thing..im still waiting to hear from paris about all that stuff (way over my head) lol... I hope she finds some one for me to SS..the one thing more fun then shopping is shopping for a furbutt!!

~Elizabeth, Sugar, & Cosmo


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

I just went to Amazon and did a search on dog cookbook and there were like 21 books! I have the Three Dog Cookbook which a friend got me and I love it. They have lots of recipes treats, meals, etc. and Louis has loved everything so far - ok I only made 3 of the items.

http://www.amazon.com/Three-Dog-Bakery-Coo...TF8&s=books


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

ohh!!! i am loving this thread!!!









please please recommend more cook books for doggies - i was dreaming about this for a while.

also, if i want to decorate it for b-day or something - what is safe to use?


----------



## Elly B. (Oct 27, 2006)

On the 'food it's ok for our puppies to eat' thread it says:

Nutmeg: Nutmeg can cause tremors, seizures and death. 

But this recipe is vet approved and has nutmeg in it?

Which one is right??? I think I might just skip that ingredient, you know, just in case.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

In the recipe sectoin, there is a really good one I have made for Caesar a few times. It was VERY easy to make, I think it had peanut butter, carrots flour, and not much more if anymore. Someone else had made it on here before and I got the recipe from them.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------

